# Premiership 28-29 October



## A_Skywalker (Oct 28, 2008)

Newcastle v West Bromwich

28/10/2008 19:45 GMT
  1.85 3.40 3.75 All Bets (24) 
Aston Villa v Blackburn

29/10/2008 19:45 GMT
  1.60 3.40 5.50 All Bets (24) 
Fulham v Wigan

29/10/2008 19:45 GMT
  2.25 3.20 2.90 All Bets (24) 
Hull v Chelsea

29/10/2008 19:45 GMT
  6.75 3.75 1.45 All Bets (23) 
Stoke v Sunderland

29/10/2008 19:45 GMT
  2.45 3.15 2.65 All Bets (24) 
Arsenal v Tottenham

29/10/2008 20:00 GMT
  1.444 3.75 7.00 All Bets (24) 
Bolton v Everton

29/10/2008 20:00 GMT
  2.50 3.15 2.60 All Bets (24) 
Liverpool v Portsmouth

29/10/2008 20:00 GMT
  1.35 4.20 8.00 All Bets (24) 
Manchester United v West Ham

29/10/2008 20:00 GMT
  1.15 6.00 15.00 All Bets (24) 
Middlesbrough v Manchester City

29/10/2008 20:00 GMT
  2.70 3.20 2.40 All Bets (24)


----------



## BettingIsNice (Oct 29, 2008)

At local bookie I bet there is a bet West Ham + 2 goals against MU.
So I can lose this bet only if MU scores 3 more goals than West Ham.

Online Betting- Hull has now a lot of confidence. I will not try to bet on them to win the match so I will take Hull to lead on the halftime. My hope is to start good.


----------



## A_Skywalker (Oct 30, 2008)

BettingIsNice said:
			
		

> At local bookie I bet there is a bet West Ham + 2 goals against MU.
> So I can lose this bet only if MU scores 3 more goals than West Ham.
> 
> Online Betting- Hull has now a lot of confidence. I will not try to bet on them to win the match so I will take Hull to lead on the halftime. My hope is to start good.


Nice find about West Ham, no chance on your Hull bet though.


----------

